# Venting .... Buying a horse is frustrating



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't agree with you more. It is very frustrating to deal with people who aren't upfront with whatever they are selling but I'm afraid its the way of the world. God bless all the honest horse dealers out there but it seems the dishonest ones out number them. They need "lemon laws" for horses, but unfortunatly its buyer beware. :x


----------

